# Another Obama Care thread...



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

here is another article that you really need to think about. I will explain at the end.

http://t.money.msn.com/saving-money-tip ... r-30-years



> Health care spending sees biggest jump since 1980
> 
> 1 hr ago | By Money Staff
> 
> ...


----------

